# Newbie here! im 16 and bought my first car which was a Z



## 1985_300ZXT (May 19, 2007)

hey i got word of this site from a guy on ricekiller.com im from south dakota, and i drive a 1985 nissan 300zxt auto, here are some pictures... i also am in love with mustangs, sry about that one tho... i want some info on mods for my car, and i would like to get to know a lot of people on here and maybe sell my z for somthine newer or something thanks for having me here......IM STAYING!!!! 

and check out WELCOME TO THE HOMEPAGE OF RICEKILLER.COM - "Uniting Domestics and Imports Against Rice!" its really awesome and if u do join say that me
smokin93cobra told cha about it





























































i have minn plates b/c i havnt got my sd tags yet, i have a dealer tag so FYI

thanks
Garrison


----------



## .:NissanNut:. (Nov 25, 2006)

nice car. other than the transmission choice...


----------

